# Monthly Photo Contest - APRIL 2011 !



## Waterwings (Apr 2, 2011)

Okay fellas, the monthly photo contests are back in swing again! For those of you new to the site, or those that needing an occasional memory jogger (I fall into that catagory), plese read the contest rules carefully and stick to them. Photos do not get posted in this thread, as there will be a specific thread each month, located in the Photography and Camera forum. Once a deadline is reached, the topic is closed to photo submissions, and a voting poll by all members will be opened. Voting normally lasts for a one week period. The one with the most votes is the winner. Prizes include Bragging Rights, the winning photo on the homepage for a month (and placed in the photo contest archives), plus, Jim will supply a TinBoats spinner lure (or something along those lines), _plus_, moderator fender66 has also volunteered to supply a lure while supplies last.  Prizes will rotate between Jim and fender66. The winner will have a time limit to contact Jim or fender66 (via pm) with mailing info to receive the prizes. If the pm is not sent in time, the second place winner will recieve the reward. Jim and fender66 purchase these prizes out of their own pockets. Pics of possible lure prizes are located below the rules.

All members meeting eligibilty can participate. Admin and Moderators can also participate.

Rules are subject to change.

*Theme for April 2011*: *Your Rig* (title and idea supplied by fender66). 8) . 

RULES

1) Participants must have made a minimum of 4 posts since March 2011. (should be legitimate posts. A smiley face response to a post doesn't count)
2) One photo submission per member. 
3) Photo shall be within the last 6 months.
4) Participants will submit a photo of their own boat (boat in the water or on a trailer are acceptable)
5) Photo editing: Standard editing/processing to photos prior to submission is acceptable within the standard norm, ie., straightening, cropping, curves, levels, sharpening, etc. Using "Photoshop" or other similar programs to clone-in or remove items/objects to a photo are not acceptable. Adding your signature/name to a photo is okay if desired.
6) If a member has more than one photo submitted, I'll pm you to make a choice and remove one of them. If not removed within a reasonable time, I'll choose and remove one. 
7) Photo size can be no larger than 800 pixels on the largest side (horizontal or vertical)

Remember, this is a photo contest, and photos should be judged on content, creativity, etc. Please refrain from voting for a photo because it belongs to your best friend, relative, or fishing buddy, _unless_ you feel the photo is really deserving of the vote. 

*Start Date*: Today, 2 April 2011
*End Date*: Saturday, 30 April 2011, at Midnight Central Time

Any questions can be directed to me or Admin/Mods via pm.

Lures supplied by Jim: (too many to post pics)
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/images/thumbnails.php?album=245
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/images/thumbnails.php?album=206

Lures supplied by fender66: Bomber Square-bill lures:


Lure 1 by Waterwings2010, on Flickr


Lure 2 by Waterwings2010, on Flickr


Lure 3 by Waterwings2010, on Flickr




*Post your photo submissions to*: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=18768


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 23, 2011)

*12 ENTIRES TO-DATE:* (in order of submission) 4-30-2011 @ 1829 (6:29 pm :wink: ) 

Quackrstackr
ditchen
Bugpac
Brine
bassassassin8
Codeman
dixie_boysles
fish devil
S&MFISH
Big_spur
KorpalDiem
baseball_guy_99
richg99
lswoody


----------

